# Review - TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300m WAB2010



## groyniad

Intro
I have two reasons to present a review of this watch despite the fact that it has just been discontinued. I think its absolutely fabulous, and I can't find ANY serious reviews of it anywhere. I wonder why there are so many reviews of obscure German watches, all sorts of Submariner copies both cheap (Invicta) and expensive (Marcello C), Seikos etc. but virtually no serious reviews of TAG dive watches. If anyone knows of any I'd like to see them... Perhaps its because watch enthusiasts - the sort of people who want to read and write reviews - don't think much of TAG. My suspicion that this is the case is part of what motivates this review. I'm relatively new to the world of watches - I now possess only the TAG diver I'm reviewing here, and the wonderfully original Seiko Black Monster (which needs no introduction or praise from me). 
I care about three things - how the watch looks (duh!) how well its made (duh!) - and whether I can afford it - or whether I can con myself into believing that I can afford it (double duh!). I figure that I'm not the only person who is interested in mechanical rather than quartz watches who cares primarily about these three things. I should add that I don't consider myself a collector or an expert.

Overall Style/Design/Look
The great thing about this watch is that it is both elegant and casual, both stylish and practical. There are two basic kinds of diver watch - indeed two basic kinds of watch (full stop). There are casual wathces (which might be designed with some sport or particular activity in mind - flying, diving, racing etc.) and there are dress watches (designed to look smart and elegant - to accessorize more or less formal attire). What I take to be so appealing about dive watches - especially those broadly within the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms tradition - is that they COMBINE these two functions so well. I don't like very casual (sporty) watches (like very complicated chronographs or digital multi function Casio types or Doxa type 'tool' dive watches) and I don't like glitzy dress watches (like gold Rolexes or the endless varieties of shiny Seikos etc. etc.). 
What I think is SO wonderful about this TAG Heuer offering is that it brings these two basic themes in the world of watch design together so well - much better, I think, even than the Submariner or Seadweller. To my eye the classic Rolex divers are too shiny and bright - too much polished steel, and the classic Omege divers are too big and sporty (that extra gas release crown spoils the simplicity). Too much polished steel on case or bracelet and its too dressy; too wide and thick (or too many sub-dials etc.) and its too sporty - too much like a 'tool' watch. The dressy/casual distinction lines up roughly with a mature/youthful distinction too - the shiny Rolexes are more suited to the older man - the sporty tool watches (the Sinn's, Doxas, Sumos etc.) are more suited to the younger. If, like me, you're neither young nor old (41) you want something in the middle...

Submariner - (too expensive) too small and shiny, so too formal or smart or dressy
SMP - (too expensive) too wide and thick (too big on the wrist) and the bracelet is too shiny. 
Doxa or Stowa - (more affordable) too militaristic or too much of a tool watch
TAG Heuer new 500m Diver - (quite expensive) too big and chunky, too sporty, too cluttered - insufficiently elegant
TAG Heuer WAB2010 - (more affordable) both elegant and informal; classic and cool; refined and casual

Case - 41 mm - 300m water resistant
Has a great shape with a distinctive bulge opposite the crown and the bracelet attaches to the lugs in a clean and very pleasing way. A very funky engraving of a diver's helmet on the back adds to the informal or practical feel established by the brushed rather than polished steel - much cooler than a display window which is strictly for the WIS rather than than the diver (not that I'm cool enough to be a diver!). Its sapphire of course. The polished edge of the bezel stands out very effectively against the brushed case - and I particularly like the way that the outer ring of the bezel (which is not circular but made up of thirteen flatish pieces) contrasts with the circular inner ring. The bezel was too tight to begin with and its hard to grip because the edge of the bezel is smooth and flat not serrated, but it seems to be loosening up a little with use. (It's important not to press down on it when you try to turn it - if you do it won't budge at all.) The bezel is nothing like as smooth and satisfying as the bezel on the crazy cool Black Monster.
Whilst the brushed steel and the industrial looking back make it look practical and functional its curves and its slimness, together with the polished bezel edge and crown, make it look elegant and smart. Perfect.

Dial
Possibly the best bit. Its a perfect size. I think the 40mm Rolex looks too small (with too much writing cluttering things up), and the 43-45mm Omegas are just too big for average size people who don't want everyone to notice their watch all the time. Its a beautiful deep 'piano-black'; the hands are neither to fine nor too chunky; its perfectly aligned both with itself and with the bezel; the sub-divided seconds make it look like a precision instrument; the lume is first rate (shining nicely even in daylight when you come in from outside); and the hour markers stand out well and are very nicely finished. The final touch of brilliance is, of course, the red tip on the end of the second hand, which sets off the black of the dial, and the slightly green tint of the hour markers perfectly. I also like the fact that there is a smaller hour marker at 3'00 o'clock between the date window and the edge of the dial so that there isn't a gap there when you look at the watch in the dark. The dial catches the light in many different ways in different conditions, and the hands, together with the hour markers, stand out very well indeed in very bright light and in the dark. Lume is strong and lasts well.

Bracelet
I was prepared for disappointment here from the pictures I saw before I got the watch. The links looked quite thin and flimsy. It turns out however that the bracelet is very good indeed: the links are perfectly finished and the bracelet is quiet and doesn't pinch or pull hair. The most important thing is that every suface is brushed - no bling thank goodness. Its quite light weight but the end links are solid (I think) and the clasp is simple and clean. The only thing I don't like - really about the whole watch - is that the hinge bits (don't know the proper term) are pressed ss not solid. For this much money it should have the more expensive sort of clasp material - the type featured in the new 500m acquaracer. Even invicta 9937 has this!

Movement.
Calibre 5 - whatever that means. Apparently TAG Heuer buy ebauches rather than whole movements from ETA and tweak them quite extensively. I've been told that these ebauches have incablock shock system, but I don't know much beyond that. Since they don't buy whole movements from ETA the question of what grade the movement is, or in how many positions it has been tested, is unanswerable. Mine is running around +10 seconds per day out of the box. I don't even know if its an ETA 2824-2 or an ETA2836... Any info here much appreciated. I certainly hope that, with regulation, I can make this watch run well within COSC specs.

Conclusion.
Sinn's, Doxas (Stowas; Mk11's) are too sporty (or militaristic), Rolexes are too businessmany and shiny, Omegas (Oris and Tissot) are just too big - and all of them (barring Tissot and Oris) are too expensive! You don't want to pay 400 - 800 bucks for a brand making Sub homages, however well (Steinhart/Debaufre; Marcello C), nor do you want an Invicta for 300. Right now at least the WAB2010 (and 2011) is available at just under 1000 because they have been discontinued to make room for the new 500m Aquaracer (which is very interesting but oversized and overcomplicated.) This makes the WAB2010 - new or pre-owned - a really wonderful choice for the young/old, smart/casual, sporty/dressy kind of guy. It gets nearly everything right. It blends refinement and sportiness in every detail from hands to case and bracelet - and its because the Blancpain-type divers combine those elements better than any other type of watch that they're so desirable in the first place. That makes this particular TAG a really significant contribution to the Blancpain diver tradition, and its relative neglect by watch enthusiasts very hard to understand or justify.

Epilogue
I have presented my reasons for thinking that this is a really good watch without constantly reminding the reader of the obvious truth that they are free to disagree with me. I hope those that do won't be so annoyed about that they won't explain their reasons for thinking I've gone wrong.


----------



## fasyl

Hi groyniad,

nice effort and excellent review. I tend to agree with you on most points, that is why I will get mine today after having sold my Longines Hydroconquest, too blingy and "complicated" for me (I realized I don't like figures on a dial). I want a watch that I won't get bored easily with, so something simple, classy and with brushed stainless steel. This TAG seems to fit the bill.;-)


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Been discontinued but replaced by the 300M which has very similar styling

Great review :-!


----------



## groyniad

fasyl said:


> Hi groyniad,
> 
> nice effort and excellent review. I tend to agree with you on most points, that is why I will get mine today after having sold my Longines Hydroconquest, too blingy and "complicated" for me (I realized I don't like figures on a dial). I want a watch that I won't get bored easily with, so something simple, classy and with brushed stainless steel. This TAG seems to fit the bill.;-)


Thanks! - The comination of lots of brushed stainless steel with a slim and refined case shape is a real winner. I like it more the longer I have it. The hour markers are something special too - they catch the light beautifully. Its available at a great price on Amazon right now (am I allowed to say that?). Enjoy!


----------



## groyniad

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Been discontinued but replaced by the 300M which has very similar styling
> 
> Great review :-!


I saw some pictures of that replacement 300m (not the 500m) on a post on this forum. It has a chunkier bezel (easier to grip); the hands are bigger and the seconds aren't sub-divided. It looks REALLY nice (still 41mm) - I think it makes the design less refined and more sporty but without going too far in that direction. I like it almost as much as the WAB2010! 
Thanks for reading!


----------



## wilfreb

excellent watch, i love mine,.


----------



## fasyl

Just picked one up today from an AD in Geneva near where I live and all I can say is that it is stunning! The size is perfect and it balances perfectly on the wrist. It looks really classy while sporty at the same time. This is going to be my daily wearer for sure...;-)


----------



## wilfreb

fasyl said:


> Just picked one up today from an AD in Geneva near where I live and all I can say is that it is stunning! The size is perfect and it balances perfectly on the wrist. It looks really classy while sporty at the same time. This is going to be my daily wearer for sure...;-)


pics!


----------



## Motion

Used to have one but it ran way to fast.


----------



## R1P

Thanks for the review. This line of watches (1000 series and newer) has been my favorite from TAG for my wants/needs, and some of the reasons you give are dead on from my standpoint.


----------



## fasyl

wilfreb said:


> pics!


some quick shots! ;-)


----------



## groyniad

Motion said:


> Used to have one but it ran way to fast.


How fast is too fast? Couldn't you get it regulated?


----------



## vizsladog

I love mine as well.

sits so nice on the wrist.


----------



## groyniad

R1P said:


> Thanks for the review. This line of watches (1000 series and newer) has been my favorite from TAG for my wants/needs, and some of the reasons you give are dead on from my standpoint.


So why so little discussion of it on the internet? As I said, I can't find any substantial reviews of it. Think how many Rolex, Omega, Sinn, Doxa, Stowa, Seiko, Invicta (!!), Marcello C, diver reviews there are out there. If you combine value, style and quality considerations this series from Tag (and, I think, the WAB2010 in particular) is scorching, but it has passed the watch enthusiasts by. Why, even when they get things so obviously right, do the WIS diver fanatics have nothing good to say about (relatively) affordable Tag divers?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

groyniad said:


> So why so little discussion of it on the internet? As I said, I can't find any substantial reviews of it. Think how many Rolex, Omega, Sinn, Doxa, Stowa, Seiko, Invicta (!!), Marcello C, diver reviews there are out there. If you combine value, style and quality considerations this series from Tag (and, I think, the WAB2010 in particular) is scorching, but it has passed the watch enthusiasts by. Why, even when they get things so obviously right, do the WIS diver fanatics have nothing good to say about (relatively) affordable Tag divers?


It's simply not a popular watch so hardly any reviews. More people probably opted for the TAG Aquagraph which is more of a true divers watch. The Aquagraph does have writeups. Also, people wanting this look maybe went for the Rolex if they could afford it or the Invicta which is several time less expensive. Omega Seamasters also compete in this price range and for a chronomter and Omegas reputation, is consider a more iconic diver's watch.

The TAG isn't bad, just not popular. I opted for the Seamaster for the reasons you dont like it even though it was quite abit more expensive than the TAG.


----------



## groyniad

That is a very beautiful watch Wisconsin Proud - probably my favourite of the Tag's competitors. For me its a bit too big (and much too expensive). Whist it is quite bright and shiny its also sporty and informal too - so I think it gets the important design elements right (righter than the Sub.). And its obviously very well made indeed. I tend to wear casual but smart clothes more often than suits (my job never requires me to wear a neck-tie) - and that might be part of why the quietness of the Tag appeals so much to me.
I think your diagnosis of the unpopularity of the acquaracer is probably right - its down to the other watches in the market its competing in, not its intrinsic properties. I haven't had the watch long enough to know how reliable or accurate the movement is yet. If it turned out that the Calibre 5 was inaccurate and unreliable I would not be happy at all.


----------



## R1P

Wisconsin Proud said:


> It's simply not a popular watch so hardly any reviews. More people probably opted for the TAG Aquagraph which is more of a true divers watch. The Aquagraph does have writeups. Also, people wanting this look maybe went for the Rolex if they could afford it or the Invicta which is several time less expensive. Omega Seamasters also compete in this price range and for a chronomter and Omegas reputation, is consider a more iconic diver's watch.
> 
> The TAG isn't bad, just not popular. I opted for the Seamaster for the reasons you dont like it even though it was quite abit more expensive than the TAG.


Hey, Wisconsin, I beg to differ on your reason of the Aquagraph being more of a divers' watch vs. the Aquaracer. When I go diving, the watch is a redundant tool, and you want redundancy in case something fails (diving buddy, spare regulator (octopus), dive computer+watch plus extra pressure gauge, and, depending of how complex your dive may be, other extra items); however IMO the AquaG has 2-too many buttons. If you're wearing gloves it may become somewhat of a challenge to operate, you have two additional potential avenues for leakage, and more often than not people use dive computers these days to keep track, among other parameters, of crucial timing data. Granted, and from a pure diving perspective, if you're a professional diver who requires the extra depth rating, then...you go with the Omega PO ;-) . Please understand I'm not bashing the AquaG, it is a beautiful piece, but just differ on this specific reason. Just my opinion.

By the way, your Seamaster looks great, and one of my top choices for that rating...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

It's difficult to argue that the Aquagraph doesn't have extra dive features but if your watch suits your needs then that's all that counts.


----------



## underpar

The seamaster is a better looking case, dial and bezel but the bracelet needs to be changed. They missed the boat there, imo.


----------



## wilfreb

i owned the seamaster and the only thing i love about it was the clasp, the best ever, but in all other areas i liked more the aquaracer.

also the seamaster is more popular cuz is way older than the aquaracer.


----------



## rgott

groyniad said:


> So why so little discussion of it on the internet? As I said, I can't find any substantial reviews of it. Think how many Rolex, Omega, Sinn, Doxa, Stowa, Seiko, Invicta (!!), Marcello C, diver reviews there are out there. If you combine value, style and quality considerations this series from Tag (and, I think, the WAB2010 in particular) is scorching, but it has passed the watch enthusiasts by. *Why, even when they get things so obviously right, do the WIS diver fanatics have nothing good to say about (relatively) affordable Tag divers?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Unless a TAG watch has some direct connection to the pre-TAG Heuer era (like the Monaco), or in some way "breaks new ground" stylistically or functionally, it almost never recieves significant positive notice on the forums, where there is normally anti-TAG background chatter. The reason for this is primarily historical. TAG has long been reviled for being instrumental in the evolution of Swiss marques toward a "fashion" watch orientation. Many WIS fanatics have never forgiven TAG for this and never will. o|
> 
> This bias is more obvious on the other brand forums, but misconceptions remain legion even here--just see the recent thread on "Why is there hate for TAG?" for examples; such as the generalized belief that TAG spends more on advertising than other brands, when the actual data shows Rolex spending twice as much year in and year out as TAG.
> 
> As to the resounding yawn expressed by everyone regarding the Aquaracer except for those of us lucky enough to own one, the watch clearly is rather too, er, _nuanced _for an increasingly jaded WIS audience. The Aquaracer cannot safely been taken several miles below the surface of the ocean, it sports no stylish and trendy rose gold, nor is it as large as a tea saucer on the wrist. These design limitations do not predispose it to critical acclaim.
> 
> An obviously Old School design exercise, the watch design merely subtly and skillfully updates all the essential elements of the Blancpain-style dive watch. The same world famous design prowess that drives millions to purchase TAG Heuers, and drives those wacky elitist WIS crazy, is brought to bear on the classic idiom to create a new and more contemporary iteration of the traditional dive watch. And how does it all work together? Quite well, thank you. Say what you will about TAG Heuer...but only a fool would believe they don't have a very clear understanding of aesthetics and industrial design.
> 
> In fact, the watch actually looks better in real-life than in pictures, unlike some of those, er, rather more expensive, and horologically significant watches of great iconic import and... uh...general historical stuffiness...kaff,kaff. :-d:-d
> 
> As a side bonus, the pedestrian built-to-a-price-point ,bog-stock ETA 2824-2 movement has delivered consistently chronometer grade +2 sec/day performance for a year and a half now without any need of regulation. _"Close enough for Government work_", as we say here in the states, lol.
> 
> Groyniad, for someone new to watches, you have summed it up better than anyone:
> 
> *"...a really wonderful choice for the young/old, smart/casual, sporty/dressy kind of guy. It gets nearly everything right. It blends refinement and sportiness in every detail from hands to case and bracelet - and its because the Blancpain-type divers combine those elements better than any other type of watch that they're so desirable in the first place. That makes this particular TAG a really significant contribution to the Blancpain diver tradition, and its relative neglect by watch enthusiasts very hard to understand or justify.*
> 
> Well said. Thanks for the review.:-!:-!:-!


----------



## enricodepaoli

wilfreb said:


> i owned the seamaster and the only thing i love about it was the clasp, the best ever, but in all other areas i liked more the aquaracer.
> 
> also the seamaster is more popular cuz is way older than the aquaracer.


The Seamaster NAME is way older.. I have one from the middle of the last century.. and it looks NOTHING like this newer Omega Seamaster diver. Mine old one is a very vintage 32mm manualy wound and VERY thin watch. They were already named Seamaster, but unlike Rolex, the Omegas changed A LOT, too.

Needless to say, the Aquaracer has the SAME design as the 2000 series, which comes from the first Heuer divers.

In fact, the Cartier TANKs also changed a lot. It seems that the companies take a while until they come up to the refinement of a classic. Sometimes they step back and forth again. Since TAG Heuer is a newer company (not Heuer), and they went thru quite a few different eras, they are now straighting up their lines, back with the classics, and the divers... This is what seems to me.

If you look closely, the 1500 inherits the older Autavia case (not the round one). The 2000 kept the same case shape all the thru now, the Aquaracers. Same with the Carreras and Monacos. Even the LINK is a clear update from the S/EL. I think the lines are getting pretty timeless and organized.

That 2000 Aquaracer is really really sober and nice. Thanks for the review !


----------



## groyniad

Thanks for that Rgott. I'm really not informed about this sort of thing and was just going by what struck me as the obvious success of the design relative to so many iterations of this sort of diver by other brands - including the really expensive ones. I have - or had - very little sense of what the reputation of the Tag brand is like. But from what I'm picking up I think you put your finger on why the watch has been so neglected in the watch enthusiast community. 
Thanks so much for your kind words about my review.

My watch - which I've only had for a week - is running at about 10-12 seconds fast per day - which is a bit quicker than I'd like. Did yours take some time to settle in or was it so accurate straight 'out of the box'?


----------



## marinemaster

The model reviewed is a inexpensive average looking dive watch. However there are other dive watches, such as IWC that have style and dive capability over the reviewed model. 

I like the newer 500m Tag diver, looks great, fresh design. It also has the correct clasp on.


----------



## rgott

My Aquaracer started out at just under +6 for the first week, then dropped around a second every couple of weeks until finally settling in at just below +2 (average +1.69 secs/24 hrs to be precise). The watch really prefers to be worn, and becomes more accurate if worn daily--it doesn't like winders and will run back out to +5 if ignored. When worn regularly it is more accurate than my Omega Seamaster. The Aquaracer is not a COSC piece, of course, so I just got lucky. 

If your Aquaracer fails to improve in accuracy over the next month or two, it can easily and inexpensively be regulated.


----------



## R1P

rgott said:


> My Aquaracer started out at just under +6 for the first week, then dropped around a second every couple of weeks until finally settling in at just below +2 (average +1.69 secs/24 hrs to be precise). The watch really prefers to be worn, and becomes more accurate if worn daily--it doesn't like winders and will run back out to +5 if ignored. When worn regularly it is more accurate than my Omega Seamaster. The Aquaracer is not a COSC piece, of course, so I just got lucky.
> 
> If your Aquaracer fails to improve in accuracy over the next month or two, it can easily and inexpensively be regulated.


Why do you say it does not like winders?


----------



## rgott

R1P said:


> Why do you say it does not like winders?


Well, it may just not like my winder, lol. So far, the watch tends to run much more erratically on the winder--gaining as much as 7 seconds or losing as much as 5 in a single day. In fairness, this is probably a function of my new Wolf Designs rotator which I do not yet have fully sorted out. The winder keeps the watch in an upright, vertical orientation, which is a position I never use to store the watch while at rest. Also, the rotator maxes out at 600 revolutions per day, and the TAG stats call for 650...so there may be a gradual unwinding leading to uneven rates of drift over time. I do know (because I track all this on spreadsheets) that the watch does run less precisely when just fully wound, or when it is approaching running down fully. No real news, there.

I'm experimenting with re-orienting the winder to keep the watch flat during the rotation/rest cycles to see if that will help. I've got my Seamaster engaged in that project at the moment.

Winders aside, data accumulated over a year and a half clearly shows one thing about my WAB2010: it just wants to be worn. Used as I believe it was intended-as an everyday wearer- then placed dial up overnight delivers consistent +2 sec/day performance.

The hardest part of owning this watch is getting it off my wrist--it's tireless and rewards loyalty. For people who can respond to it's understated good looks, the WAB2010 delivers both admirable performance and refined style.

We'll see how things play out with the winder. In a worst case scenario I guess I'll just have to keep wearing the watch! :-d


----------



## thekop

Great review .. Thanks!


----------



## rmazeffa

Good review, I concur 100%.

I just received this watch from my parents as a surprise 40th birthday gift, and while it was not the 'Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean' of my dreams, I am extremely happy with it and actually prefer it over the Omega (or Rolex models). And this is not just a result of 'getting used to and being happy with with I got'.

As soon as I saw this watch, I was quite impressed. I had not seen it before, but HAD seen the Omega/Rolex lines on MANY occasions (tried them on, etc...) I prefer the size-balance of it's numbering and bezel. Quite frankly, I was dreaming about owning an Omega simply because of it being a potentially larger status symbol, not because I was in love with the watch. But I truly love the Aquaracer. And I actually like the fact that it's a little more understated then flashing a Rolex (almost a cliche nowadays) or Omega.

I also own a Seiko 300m Titanium Solar Scuba that I've worn everyday for 7 years, and I'll keep using it as my 'destruction' watch (climbing, hiking, snowboarding, fishing, etc... already had the crystal replaced once after it helped out in a hand-jam crack in Yosemite!), but otherwise my plan is to keep this Tag on my arm for the next few decades. I was worried about it feeling heavy or looking too large compared to the ultralight and 38mm Seiko, but no worries there. Only complaint is that it is hard to turn the dial, which I do find annoying as I periodically do use my watch dial for rough timing. But that's will usually be in situations where I'm wearing the Seiko so I guess not a big deal.

I was in Vegas after the B-day and caught a few people trying to check it out at the blackjack tables. )) "Nope, it's not a Rolex, it's a TAG, nice, eh?"

At ~$1k, it's a good deal. BTW, I saw that new 500m Aquaracer, seems very busy, not near as clean/sharp looking, looks like they're trying to keep up with the neighbors on that model....

-RocketRob



groyniad said:


> View attachment 221760
> 
> 
> View attachment 221762
> 
> 
> View attachment 221763
> 
> Intro
> I have two reasons to present a review of this watch despite the fact that it has just been discontinued. I think its absolutely fabulous, and I can't find ANY serious reviews of it anywhere. I wonder why there are so many reviews of obscure German watches, all sorts of Submariner copies both cheap (Invicta) and expensive (Marcello C), Seikos etc. but virtually no serious reviews of TAG dive watches. If anyone knows of any I'd like to see them... Perhaps its because watch enthusiasts - the sort of people who want to read and write reviews - don't think much of TAG. My suspicion that this is the case is part of what motivates this review. I'm relatively new to the world of watches - I now possess only the TAG diver I'm reviewing here, and the wonderfully original Seiko Black Monster (which needs no introduction or praise from me).
> I care about three things - how the watch looks (duh!) how well its made (duh!) - and whether I can afford it - or whether I can con myself into believing that I can afford it (double duh!). I figure that I'm not the only person who is interested in mechanical rather than quartz watches who cares primarily about these three things. I should add that I don't consider myself a collector or an expert.
> 
> Overall Style/Design/Look
> The great thing about this watch is that it is both elegant and casual, both stylish and practical. There are two basic kinds of diver watch - indeed two basic kinds of watch (full stop). There are casual wathces (which might be designed with some sport or particular activity in mind - flying, diving, racing etc.) and there are dress watches (designed to look smart and elegant - to accessorize more or less formal attire). What I take to be so appealing about dive watches - especially those broadly within the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms tradition - is that they COMBINE these two functions so well. I don't like very casual (sporty) watches (like very complicated chronographs or digital multi function Casio types or Doxa type 'tool' dive watches) and I don't like glitzy dress watches (like gold Rolexes or the endless varieties of shiny Seikos etc. etc.).
> What I think is SO wonderful about this TAG Heuer offering is that it brings these two basic themes in the world of watch design together so well - much better, I think, even than the Submariner or Seadweller. To my eye the classic Rolex divers are too shiny and bright - too much polished steel, and the classic Omege divers are too big and sporty (that extra gas release crown spoils the simplicity). Too much polished steel on case or bracelet and its too dressy; too wide and thick (or too many sub-dials etc.) and its too sporty - too much like a 'tool' watch. The dressy/casual distinction lines up roughly with a mature/youthful distinction too - the shiny Rolexes are more suited to the older man - the sporty tool watches (the Sinn's, Doxas, Sumos etc.) are more suited to the younger. If, like me, you're neither young nor old (41) you want something in the middle...
> 
> Submariner - (too expensive) too small and shiny, so too formal or smart or dressy
> SMP - (too expensive) too wide and thick (too big on the wrist) and the bracelet is too shiny.
> Doxa or Stowa - (more affordable) too militaristic or too much of a tool watch
> TAG Heuer new 500m Diver - (quite expensive) too big and chunky, too sporty, too cluttered - insufficiently elegant
> TAG Heuer WAB2010 - (more affordable) both elegant and informal; classic and cool; refined and casual
> 
> Case - 41 mm - 300m water resistant
> Has a great shape with a distinctive bulge opposite the crown and the bracelet attaches to the lugs in a clean and very pleasing way. A very funky engraving of a diver's helmet on the back adds to the informal or practical feel established by the brushed rather than polished steel - much cooler than a display window which is strictly for the WIS rather than than the diver (not that I'm cool enough to be a diver!). Its sapphire of course. The polished edge of the bezel stands out very effectively against the brushed case - and I particularly like the way that the outer ring of the bezel (which is not circular but made up of thirteen flatish pieces) contrasts with the circular inner ring. The bezel was too tight to begin with and its hard to grip because the edge of the bezel is smooth and flat not serrated, but it seems to be loosening up a little with use. (It's important not to press down on it when you try to turn it - if you do it won't budge at all.) The bezel is nothing like as smooth and satisfying as the bezel on the crazy cool Black Monster.
> Whilst the brushed steel and the industrial looking back make it look practical and functional its curves and its slimness, together with the polished bezel edge and crown, make it look elegant and smart. Perfect.
> 
> Dial
> Possibly the best bit. Its a perfect size. I think the 40mm Rolex looks too small (with too much writing cluttering things up), and the 43-45mm Omegas are just too big for average size people who don't want everyone to notice their watch all the time. Its a beautiful deep 'piano-black'; the hands are neither to fine nor too chunky; its perfectly aligned both with itself and with the bezel; the sub-divided seconds make it look like a precision instrument; the lume is first rate (shining nicely even in daylight when you come in from outside); and the hour markers stand out well and are very nicely finished. The final touch of brilliance is, of course, the red tip on the end of the second hand, which sets off the black of the dial, and the slightly green tint of the hour markers perfectly. I also like the fact that there is a smaller hour marker at 3'00 o'clock between the date window and the edge of the dial so that there isn't a gap there when you look at the watch in the dark. The dial catches the light in many different ways in different conditions, and the hands, together with the hour markers, stand out very well indeed in very bright light and in the dark. Lume is strong and lasts well.
> 
> Bracelet
> I was prepared for disappointment here from the pictures I saw before I got the watch. The links looked quite thin and flimsy. It turns out however that the bracelet is very good indeed: the links are perfectly finished and the bracelet is quiet and doesn't pinch or pull hair. The most important thing is that every suface is brushed - no bling thank goodness. Its quite light weight but the end links are solid (I think) and the clasp is simple and clean. The only thing I don't like - really about the whole watch - is that the hinge bits (don't know the proper term) are pressed ss not solid. For this much money it should have the more expensive sort of clasp material - the type featured in the new 500m acquaracer. Even invicta 9937 has this!
> 
> Movement.
> Calibre 5 - whatever that means. Apparently TAG Heuer buy ebauches rather than whole movements from ETA and tweak them quite extensively. I've been told that these ebauches have incablock shock system, but I don't know much beyond that. Since they don't buy whole movements from ETA the question of what grade the movement is, or in how many positions it has been tested, is unanswerable. Mine is running around +10 seconds per day out of the box. I don't even know if its an ETA 2824-2 or an ETA2836... Any info here much appreciated. I certainly hope that, with regulation, I can make this watch run well within COSC specs.
> 
> Conclusion.
> Sinn's, Doxas (Stowas; Mk11's) are too sporty (or militaristic), Rolexes are too businessmany and shiny, Omegas (Oris and Tissot) are just too big - and all of them (barring Tissot and Oris) are too expensive! You don't want to pay 400 - 800 bucks for a brand making Sub homages, however well (Steinhart/Debaufre; Marcello C), nor do you want an Invicta for 300. Right now at least the WAB2010 (and 2011) is available at just under 1000 because they have been discontinued to make room for the new 500m Aquaracer (which is very interesting but oversized and overcomplicated.) This makes the WAB2010 - new or pre-owned - a really wonderful choice for the young/old, smart/casual, sporty/dressy kind of guy. It gets nearly everything right. It blends refinement and sportiness in every detail from hands to case and bracelet - and its because the Blancpain-type divers combine those elements better than any other type of watch that they're so desirable in the first place. That makes this particular TAG a really significant contribution to the Blancpain diver tradition, and its relative neglect by watch enthusiasts very hard to understand or justify.
> 
> Epilogue
> I have presented my reasons for thinking that this is a really good watch without constantly reminding the reader of the obvious truth that they are free to disagree with me. I hope those that do won't be so annoyed about that they won't explain their reasons for thinking I've gone wrong.
> 
> View attachment 221761
> 
> 
> View attachment 221764
> 
> 
> View attachment 221765


----------



## toloen

*Excellent!*


----------



## aquaracerxxx

i bought the new aquaracer for 3 weeks now and i absolutely love it! can't stop looking at my watch during the day. it has an improved bezel which is now really easy to turn (i tried the old one too). only complain is that it is running 15 seconds fast off the box and for 3 weeks now it seems to run even faster. but it really is a beauty!


----------



## enricodepaoli

aquaracerxxx said:


> i bought the new aquaracer for 3 weeks now and i absolutely love it! can't stop looking at my watch during the day. it has an improved bezel which is now really easy to turn (i tried the old one too). only complain is that it is running 15 seconds fast off the box and for 3 weeks now it seems to run even faster. but it really is a beauty!


After an adjustment it will run within COSC specs. I just keep asking mhself why they don't come adjusted from factory, or if it's expected that they loose adjusment during shipping...

Happy New Year!!


----------



## juin21

They do come somewhat adjusted, just not to COSC specs. They run a bit faster which is normal since an automatic will run a tad bit slower as the years move on and thus be a tad bit more accurate. In five years or so have it oiled and adjusted. I would ask them to run it a few seconds fast. It's better to be earlier to an event then later! I have the WAB2010, older version that has automatic in lowercase letters, which I prefer (less clutter) and the "wave behind the helmet" logo on the back versus the newer version. I love my aquaracer! just not for diving, for diving I use my Seiko Black Monster.


----------



## mrl0004

Great read! I really agree with you on most of your points. I had the WAB2011.BA0803 (blue version) for a couple of years. Mainly because I wanted a black dial/bezel watch. When I started looking, the Omega appealed to me more at the time. Sadly, at this time, I am not a TAG owner, but the 1887 is calling my name!


----------



## blueridgemtn

I just bought a used WAB2010 from a fellow WUS member (Thanks Joe D!). It should be here in a week or so. Can't wait to see this watch in person. I really like the red tip on this model vs the new orange tip. It is a classy looking watch. Considering the only watches I own are a Reactor and a Seiko, this will be my first luxury watch.


----------



## Benjamin Chin

groyniad said:


> ... Mine is running around +10 seconds per day out of the box... I certainly hope that, with regulation, I can make this watch run well within COSC specs...


Out of the box, my piece shows +1 s/day if worn 24 hrs continuously. +4 s/day if resting with crown up.

So, yes, I believe with regulation your watch is definitely capable of COSC accuracy performance.

Great effort for the review. :-!


----------



## sang

I don't get the size difference between an SMP an Aquaracer that the review points out. Aren't they basically the same size?


----------



## rgott

sang said:


> I don't get the size difference between an SMP an Aquaracer that the review points out. Aren't they basically the same size?


I have both watches (WAB2010 and SMP 2255.80) and would agree that they are basically the same size. There are some very minor differences-- the SMP may be slightly thicker, and I seem to recall that the dial of one is a half a millimetre wider, but I think we're probably down to diffferences in individual perceptions, really. When I bought my WAB2010 I also tried on the black dial SMP back-to-back and did find that, for me, the SMP seemed to wear slightly larger. But the differences are so small that others may find the reverse to be true.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

sang said:


> I don't get the size difference between an SMP an Aquaracer that the review points out. Aren't they basically the same size?


The SMP is a true 41. The TAG is 41 from 10:00 to 4:00 but a couple mm larger from 3:00 to 9:00 because of the bumpouts on the case sides. The AR definitely is a larger watch.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

One reason the WAB/WAN divers are not as popular is that TAG has chosen not to promote them.

During the WAB's heyday, the talk was always about the Aquagraph and how it was a true dive watch. People loved the Aquagraph and is still sought after to this day.

Then, the WAB was replaced by the WAN. Nobody knew the WAN existed until someone posted pictures of his on this website. During this time, TAG brought out the 500M and promoted the hell out of it and the 500m became TAGs preferred dive watch. So, once again, it takes a backseat to a simliar type of watch that is a bit more purpose built, the 500M.

Some will say TAG advertises too much but this is a classic example of what happens when a model isn't promoted - it is left for the buyer to come upon while searching out other watches.

I think the bottom line is the bottom line - the 500m probably has a higher profit margin than the "entry level" WAB/WAN and is promoted more. Maybe a buyer can't move into the 500m range at $2500 but will compromise and get a TAG diver in the $1700 range. To me, this is the purpose of those watches, a fallback that keeps buyers as a TAG customer. 

This isn't a knock on the WAB/WAN. It certainly does all the things a 300m diver is expected of with a low key style of its own. This is one of the reasons I like the WAP Aquaracers with the steel bezel (no insert).


----------



## dh0licious

Bump 

Any further reviews on the Aquaracer 300m?


----------



## dh0licious

sorry - hit post twice.


----------



## 3wheeler7

Hi
No review I'm afraid but what I will say is that after owning over 20 TAGS during the last 3 years the only one I actually misssed when I sold it was the WAB2010. I sold it to my brother and everytime I saw him it teased me! So at the first opportunity I bought another - this time I'll keep it.

If you're hankering for one you should grab the best example that you can find, I reckon they will be a future collectible.
They're obsolete now so you won't find a new one unless it's NOS.
Don't be tempted by the WAN2010 it really is a watered down version when compared side by side with the WAB.

The blue verion WAB2011 is on my shopping list when the wallet has some money in it!

Regards
Tony.


----------



## dmbrak

Wisconsin Proud said:


> One reason the WAB/WAN divers are not as popular is that TAG has chosen not to promote them.
> 
> During the WAB's heyday, the talk was always about the Aquagraph and how it was a true dive watch. People loved the Aquagraph and is still sought after to this day.
> 
> Then, the WAB was replaced by the WAN. Nobody knew the WAN existed until someone posted pictures of his on this website. During this time, TAG brought out the 500M and promoted the hell out of it and the 500m became TAGs preferred dive watch. So, once again, it takes a backseat to a simliar type of watch that is a bit more purpose built, the 500M.
> 
> Some will say TAG advertises too much but this is a classic example of what happens when a model isn't promoted - it is left for the buyer to come upon while searching out other watches.
> 
> I think the bottom line is the bottom line - the 500m probably has a higher profit margin than the "entry level" WAB/WAN and is promoted more. Maybe a buyer can't move into the 500m range at $2500 but will compromise and get a TAG diver in the $1700 range. To me, this is the purpose of those watches, a fallback that keeps buyers as a TAG customer.
> 
> This isn't a knock on the WAB/WAN. It certainly does all the things a 300m diver is expected of with a low key style of its own. This is one of the reasons I like the WAP Aquaracers with the steel bezel (no insert).


Nice of you to mention the WAP. I picked up my WAP Limited Edition Rugby Rose in 2013 in England. Absolutely, love it. Wear it everyday and get compliments on it all the time. Thought I would share a picture.


----------



## dh0licious

dmbrak said:


> Nice of you to mention the WAP. I picked up my WAP Limited Edition Rugby Rose in 2013 in England. Absolutely, love it. Wear it everyday and get compliments on it all the time. Thought I would share a picture.
> 
> View attachment 4362450


Very nice!


----------

